# My first steam engine



## zturgut (Dec 23, 2009)

This is the video of the first steam engine I have built starting from scratch, almost 18 years ago..I remember it wasn't easy putting the copper cylinders back into shape after welding. In time I have made a few modifications like piston rings for both power pistons and valves. For me it is still fun running it making lot of noise.

Zeki

[ame]http://www.metacafe.com/watch/3923709/horizontal_2_cylinder_model_steam_engine_zeki_turgut/[/ame]


----------



## Deanofid (Dec 23, 2009)

I'm likin' it!

Dean


----------



## cobra428 (Dec 23, 2009)

zturgut,
Wonderful, what took 18 years ??? To get here ???

Tony


----------



## Powder keg (Dec 23, 2009)

Nice looking engine. If that were mine I'd put bigger flywheels on it? That's just me though) Thanks for sharing


----------



## mlauderbaugh (Dec 26, 2009)

are there available plans for this? i think i would like to try something like that for my "engine #4"

pretty darn neet, the noise is more than half of the neetness.

mike


----------



## zturgut (Dec 26, 2009)

Thanks for your interest and kind comments.
As I have mentioned this is a machine I have built 18 years ago. Although I have not been totally apart from model engines all this time I think I have been a little clumsy about using internet. Anyway late is better than never and I'm glad to be here..

Mike, I surely didn't keep the plans of the copper thing but I guess I would sketch it again for you in an hour if it is worthed. I think your #1 and #2 were very nice single acting ones. And the third may be the beam that you wrote about. So I am not offering you a beam one. If you are interested in doble acting symmetrical 2cyl. ones with cylinderical valves like the copper thing, I can offer you some of my own later designs if you are familiar with AutoCAD dwg files you see below.
Best regards,
Zeki


----------

